# كيف ترد على جوالك ؟؟؟



## اشواق 123 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

(الو)


:انسان هادي وحبوب ودايم ينام والجوال في الشاحن ولا يقفله بس يحطه على الصامت ويحب يدهن رجليه قبل لا ينام ويلبس شراب وتتراوح اعمار الاشخاص المستخدمين لتلك العباره من بين العاشره الى اربعين



(هلا)

:اذا كان ذكر " غزلنجي بنمره واستماره" واذا كانت انثى " تحب النوم وتموت في شي اسمه ثوم وملقوفه" 


(مرحبا)


: ذكر " يتمنى يشتغل في مكان فيه استقبال زبائن" انثى " مدلعه وشايفه حالها وتسوي نفسها تراني رديت كذا على بالي اعرفك يالي متصل" 


(نعم)


: راعي مشاكل اوراعية مشاكل ويحبون يعيدون الاتصال على الي يزعجونهم علشان يهزءون 


(ايوه)


: هذا على نياته 


(مين)


:هذا حرامي ولا واحد عليه ديون ويبي يعرف من الي يتكلم عشان اذا متسلف منه فلوس يقدر يصرفه ويتزحلق على صابونة لوكس 


(سم)

:اذا ذكر "عنده فلوس وعنده مكتب عقار" واذا انثى " راعية عزايم وتحب العروس ودلة القهوه حزة مغرب وعبايتها دايم على راسها 

(صمت)

واللي يسكت ما يرد اقيمت عليه دراسة اخرى وأتضح أنه يخاف من شئ ما وخصوصآ الحقوق المدنية أما الأنثى لكثرة الأزعاجات فهي تصمت


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: كيف ترد على جوالك ؟؟؟*

هههههههههههه حلوووووووووه



> انسان هادي وحبوب ودايم ينام والجوال في الشاحن ولا يقفله بس يحطه على الصامت ويحب يدهن رجليه قبل لا ينام ويلبس شراب وتتراوح اعمار الاشخاص المستخدمين لتلك العباره من بين العاشره الى اربعين


 
وش دخله الرد بانه يدهن رجوووله ههههههههههههه

تسلمين اشوااق


----------



## جوو الرياض (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: كيف ترد على جوالك ؟؟؟*

[align=right][/align]

ههههههههههههه من جد فيها شوية شطحات

يسلموو اشوواق


----------

